

Tell HN: Collect Startup April Fools Announcements Here - bemmu


======
bemmu
Discover Meteor Announces Long-Awaited “Print” Edition

[https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/discover-meteor-print-
ed...](https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/discover-meteor-print-edition/)

------
stevekemp
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302010)
is already populated/popular.

